# Michigan Trappers



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

Just wanted to get an idea of how many trappers from Mi. and what animal you like to trap most. I myself hail from the central portion of Mi.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

i trap in mi, just gettin back into it after a several year layoff, trapping in the up probably mostly **** used to trap muskrats though


----------

